# Buyers Beware of Dalstrong



## TheSaladGuy

Well Im relatively new to the culinary world. I have a little bit over a years experience and thought to myself "Time to buy a good Chefs, Paring, Utility and Bread knife" The four knives that can handle just about any task.... Well, I kept getting mixed answers from everyone, Shun this, Wusthof that and a few other brands.... Stumbled across a brand called "Dalstrong" very positive reviews from youtube couldn't find a single bad review by anyone. And it just so happens they were convenient on-sale too! Got all four for 200 give or take. Shipped pretty quick, ordered it on a Friday, got it the following Tuesday. Box was presented to me nicely, everything was shiny and looked fantastic, I think I was stuck in the "Honeymoon phase" for the first few days of owning it... and then it happened, I noticed things, the worst of which is the bolster? The thing thats on just about every german blade.... Well that sticks out JUUUUUUST enough to where just over 2 inches (yes I measured, 2.47 inches) of the knife does not make contact with the cutting board unless you make an effort to hang that bolster over the edge of the cutting board and have everything you cut on the edge, chiffonade cuts? get outta here, fine julienne? Nope. Everything I cut I have to use the tip of the blade which ... Considering Im a pantry cook and my mornings involve A LOT of prep in a from-scratch kitchen..... It is not fun in the slightest. But oh, that's just the beginning after further examination all four of the knives I bought either tilt to the left or tilt to the right by about 8+ degrees from the middle of the blade. And that bolster that looks oh so shiny? Its uneven on every single one of them by about 5mm. 

All in all, I wasted a bit of money, but supposedly they have a 100% Satisfaction guarantee that I hope they're going to honor even though (because of the hard plastic sheaths they're kept in) Every single one has scratches on them after only about 4 days of use. . . . I should've gone with Wusthof 

And please, post your thoughts on this matter, if any of you have Dalstrong I'd like to hear if your experience differs from mine . I bought the Dalstrong Gladiator Series.


----------



## rick alan

OK, like most everyone else your first knife purchase was a big mistake (Amazon reviews? Oh deary me!), let it be your last. So forget about Dalstrong, you can just expect terrible all around grind and poor steel. You can do much better for the money than big-name German knives also, and around here you won't find many (like just about zip) bang-for-the-buck recs for Shun. And if you bought from an amazon seller then your purchase is guaranteed.

How much do you want to spend and, likely most important at the moment, how do you intend to sharpen?


----------



## TheSaladGuy

rick alan said:


> OK, like most everyone else your first knife purchase was a big mistake (Amazon reviews? Oh deary me!), let it be your last. So forget about Dalstrong, you can just expect terrible all around grind and poor steel. You can do much better for the money than big-name German knives also, and around here you won't find many (like just about zip) bang-for-the-buck recs for Shun. And if you bought from an amazon seller then your purchase is guaranteed.
> 
> How much do you want to spend and, likely most important at the moment, how do you intend to sharpen?


Well honestly right now probably not much. I would be willing to splurge for a good Chefs knife and a good Paring knife. So maybe like 200? Or so, but I'd prefer some cheap and expensive recommendations, especially after taking a loss like the one I just took. Sharpening wise I would use waterstones whenever it needed to be done.


----------



## rick alan

Fujiwara FKM and Tojiro DP have been the low-buck goto, over time I have heard enough about both to recommend the Fujiwara for better grind, consistent steel quality and FF. 

For a parer you might as well go for whatever your local restaurant supply is offering cheap.

But before continuing further, are you in the States or somewhere else?


----------



## TheSaladGuy

rick alan said:


> Fujiwara FKM and Tojiro DP have been the low-buck goto, over time I have heard enough about both to recommend the Fujiwara for better grind, consistent steel quality and FF.
> 
> For a parer you might as well go for whatever your local restaurant supply is offering cheap.
> 
> But before continuing further, are you in the States or somewhere else?


I was considering this, your thoughts? http://www.cutleryandmore.com/wusth...zjvmFVv5Mi9Qx3R9HZ5bIbiglLD199XIaAhyEEALw_wcB

Maybe splurging on a good chefs knife seeing as thats the one I'd get the most use out of.


----------



## rick alan

ribbed steels just ruin your edge, don't care for big-bellied chef knives, and which of those clunky handled knives do you really need anyway? how many different sized serrated? Do you need a fillet knife?

For a cheap chef knife I think a 10" Viv/Fibrox really rocks. And you can fix those clunky handles with a dremel and sanding drum.

If you want to go through a lot of prep with minimum discomfort, then get the Fujiwara 240 gyuto, it's around $70. Do you want to spend more than that on a knife that will be more likely to walk out of the kitchen?

Maybe the Iceman will chime in here, he has always had an interesting way of putting knives for the pro kitchen in perspective.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

Honestly in terms of knives that I'd need and would get the most use out of is of course, a Chefs knife, A bread Knife, Paring knife, birds beak paring (for when I want to get fancy with fluted mushrooms) and a filet knife, lots of Fresh Fish out here ! 

While honestly no, I wouldn't need all those serrated knives. While the Birds Peak, Bread Knife and the Filet knife wouldn't see nearly as much use as the Paring and Chefs Knife (or gyuto) which is why Im looking to splurge on those two, while keeping the rest relatively cheap. 

And as for price point, I should be more flexible soon !! In a weeks time I will no longer be the Salad guy at my main job, another company reviewed an app I sent in awhile ago and is giving me a shot as a Saute Cook, which comes with a significant pay raise.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

Oh! And I found this little Gem from the Tojiro recommendation you gave me in your original reply: http://www.chefknivestogo.com/toitkshwa21.html Thoughts?


----------



## rick alan

Problem with their shirogami is that it is ridiculously reactive by most accounts.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

They seem to use that as a selling point. Lol Curious if it effects the flavor at all.


----------



## scott livesey

go to local restaurant supply store and see what they have. find and touch a Dexter or Mundial that fits your hand nice, has good balance, and does not have a bolster in the way. for a work tool fit, balance, and design are a lot more important than type of steel used or the maker. Yes my handmade $500 Rimbyo Kutzgud can slice veg and beef see thru thin, but unless working as a sushi chef or making decorations, might not be any better than the $25 Dexter for daily use in your restaurant.
I assume the knives are for use at work. check local health regulations as to what is allowed. some counties near me do not allow wood handles or cutting boards. one city does not allow carbon steel blades.


----------



## mike9

I have a couple of Tojiro shirogamis in my rotation. Excellent blades, but fully reactive so you have to build a patina on them. They will smell like iron and flavor some items till a patina is achieved. I also have a Kanehide PS60 in 240 I've been test driving and they are very nice knives and an excellent bang for the buck.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapsgy21.html

Looks like Mark got them to make a Wa version -

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapswagy21.html

Oops - looks like the wa is out of stock.


----------



## Adam Scott

I have swapped to exclusively Dalstrong since I found them a year or so ago and love them. As soon as a new one comes out I get it. Never any problems with bad production quality. I've had one friend need to call over a mistake and the customer service was spot on. 

I think maybe your inexperience may be a little factor in this. I'd love to see the knife with such a bad bolster... You can post pictures here so we can see it.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

Adam Scott said:


> I have swapped to exclusively Dalstrong since I found them a year or so ago and love them. As soon as a new one comes out I get it. Never any problems with bad production quality. I've had one friend need to call over a mistake and the customer service was spot on.
> 
> I think maybe your inexperience may be a little factor in this. I'd love to see the knife with such a bad bolster... You can post pictures here so we can see it.











It's a bit tricky to get a picture of but thats it. It's not much, but it's just enough to where chiffonade basil was annoying, roasted red peppers were annoying, just about anything small, especially herbs.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

And yes, thats the top of my microwave as I couldnt get a good picture of it on my cutting block.


----------



## Adam Scott

OK, I think you should wait and see how they reply to your customer service complaint. I bet they get you squared away nicely with a new one if you cannot use that one. When you are dealing with hand done stuff (not made by hand, but the final sharpening/polishing) sometimes one that's not to standard gets through the process. 

The inexperience I am referring to is buying higher end stuff.... they are going to take care of you and get you back to being a happy customer. If the bolster is your only real complaint (scratching on the sheath.... not an issue but rather an annoyance elevated by your already bad taste in your mouth; the uneven bolster - handmade stuff will always have character)... get in touch with them, tell them your concerns and you will be a happy customer or be made whole again. 

So rather than slag them off on social media before giving them a chance, why not go through the process and then if they are assholes and don't try to do everything they can to get you happy again, then slag away...


----------



## Adam Scott

I've got decades or experience... Never heard of a chef being offended by everyday language lol.
As to why this is my first post well, I'd never heard of you page until today... So I signed up and browsed a bit and found a thread I had something to offer. If this is how new members are treat, well it's no wonder I've never heard of you...


----------



## brianshaw

SaladGuy. I was expecting worse. That's quite fixable with a coarse stone and some time, or a powered grinder with a lot of care to avoid overheating. If the rest of the knife meets your needs, of course.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

Yes, I agree with you Adam, I am quite inexperienced, hence why Im the "SaladGuy" Haha. But I dont know, Im still awaiting Dalstrongs response.

And to Brian, well it may be an easy fix yes, get a friend with a grinder or go to a hardware store and purchase one myself. But it boils down to, and this is just my opinion of course. If Im spending a good bit of money on Knives, I do not feel I should have to be the one to grind down the bolster and such. Now if it comes down to where their Customer Service says I wont be getting an exchange or a refund and what not, then of course Im not just going to let them sit there and rust. I will grind it down myself and use until the funds arise for a better quality knife.

And thank you to all ESPECIALLY Rick for taking the time to find a few options for me.


----------



## Iceman

<< "Maybe the Iceman will chime in here, he has always had an interesting way of putting knives for the pro kitchen in perspective." >>

WOW. ... Who the who am I to get called out for a recommendation. Oh my goodness. But since you mentioned it ...

If you like Tojiro (I do) ... take a look at tis one. Stainless ... $40.
http://www.chefknivestogo.com/toprgy21.html
It looks like a 'house knife" so it won't necessarily be that fast to walk away. You can use it to learn how to sharpen ... or ... you could do like I do and just grind it on a Chef's Choice. It's a $40 knife. After 5-years of grinding you throw it away and get a new one.

This might be nicer because it's $10 cheaper ...
http://www.chefknivestogo.com/cklikngy21.html
All the same good reasons as above for buying this one.

Here ... I give a set like these to my students after they keep their jobs for over a month. ... < $15 otd.
Chicago Cutlery® Walnut Tradition® 3-pc Knife Set
http://www.shopworldkitchen.com/walnut-tradition-3-pc-knife-set/B42.html#start=12
You can't hurt it and nobody is gonna steal it. Sharpens up fast and easy. By the time you know what the hey you're doing you can go buy something nicer and feel important. Or ... you can just keep using these and realize that as long as they're sharp they work just fine.

My own personal go-to knife is a CC. It's vintage 1974 from when they carried a good name. For now ... they're still just tools. Don't worry so much about spending your own $$$ on those other knives. Any legitimate kitchen is going to have those. I hope this all helped.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."_​


----------



## rick alan

Your Da Man Iceman, I've always said that.

Thanks for the compliment TSG, there are other knives to consider but let's see what happens with the Dalstrong CS.

Scott can't say it himself but I can say he makes some nice and reasonably priced little carbon steel knives.

And my apologies to Adam, I could have kept my speculations to myself, but if you were around for the "Kiwi Knife Circuses" of a while ago you at least understand my concern.


----------



## scott livesey

TheSaladGuy said:


> If Im spending a good bit of money on Knives, I do not feel I should have to be the one to grind down the bolster and such.


that has been my main issue of buying knives unseen, even though I have sold some online. I read in other forums about folks buying knives for a lot more than you spent and the first thing they do is thin the blade or remove a chip or reshape the handle. There was a post here about 2 years ago from a senior chef who had a different approach to knives. He had a very nice set of expensive knives that had been damaged or stolen. He bought several basic knives($10-$30) at local supply store and a nice knife steel. when the steel would no longer fix the edge, the knife went to charity thrift store and bought a new one.
In your trade, the knife is a key tool. how it fits in the hand, handles, and cuts is more important than brand. your boss wants food out the door and could care less whether you use a $1000 Rimbyo Kutzkwik or $5 Kitchen Essential


----------



## brianshaw

That has also been an issue for me buying knives "seen". Sometimes they just aren't perfect coming out of the box. Sharpening is what I, and many others here and in the real world, consider the first thing to do to a new knife. Bolster adjustments is to me a part of sharpening. I understand the desire to have a purchase perfect upon receipt... I generally feel the same way. But knives are an exeption to me and it comes with a rub... a customer sharpened or modified knife may not be returnable. Quite the rub! Good luck to the OP in whatever decision is made.


----------



## Adam Scott

TheSaladGuy said:


> Yes, I agree with you Adam, I am quite inexperienced, hence why Im the "SaladGuy" Haha. But I dont know, Im still awaiting Dalstrongs response.
> 
> And to Brian, well it may be an easy fix yes, get a friend with a grinder or go to a hardware store and purchase one myself. But it boils down to, and this is just my opinion of course. If Im spending a good bit of money on Knives, I do not feel I should have to be the one to grind down the bolster and such. Now if it comes down to where their Customer Service says I wont be getting an exchange or a refund and what not, then of course Im not just going to let them sit there and rust. I will grind it down myself and use until the funds arise for a better quality knife.
> 
> And thank you to all ESPECIALLY Rick for taking the time to find a few options for me.


SaladDude did you ever get a response from customer service? How was it handled and how do you feel they have done taking care of you?


----------



## phatch

Even if CS fixes it now, this is the fate of full blade bolster knives every where. It's a basic design flaw of this feature. Keep bolster up on the handle only and it's fine.


----------



## Adam Scott

Mercedes Benz is the oldest car company in the world and they even have recalls occasionally..


----------



## brianshaw

Ya, my MBZ is still waiting for a new airbag!

But calling a full bolster a "design flaw" might be a bit extreme. Bolsters have been a feature of many fine knives for many years. Some folks don't like them with a passion and others have worked with them quite successfully for years. A bolster needs to be maintained. It more work than just sharpening the blade but it isn't especially difficult. It's just more work and more time.

Fortunately there are plenty of knives to choose from so there is one for everybody's liking.


----------



## phatch

Yet I've seen no knife at any price point in my years here with such a bolster EVER recommended by any long term member.

At least that I can recall.


----------



## brianshaw

Sure... That may be very correct. Long term members here are almost completely oriented to Japanese knives. It makes complete sense that they would not recommend a knife with a bolster. That's fine.

Long time members here are but a small proportion of the culinary world over the history of culinary arts or knife building. 

And Japanese knives aren't the only cutting implement that can be used for cooking. European style knives can successfully be used for cooking too. 

All I'm saying is that if bolsters aren't to your liking then don't get a knife with one. And if you get a knife with a bolster they need to be maintained to avoid problems like the OP is/was facing.

I'm not casting judgement for or against bolsters, simply pointing out that they are traditional in some lines of knives that folks have worked quite successfully with.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

I never heard back from Dalstrong yet, still awaiting an email. though at this point Im about to say fuck-it. My Chef has a grinder has he maintains his own knives and alot of his employees I will just ask him if He'd grind it down for me. Though Im sure the warranty will be gone when he does.


----------



## TheSaladGuy

Though I did learn from him that Dalstrongs you're only paying for Flash. He said they're great for the at-home cook who wants to impress their friends but told me I should've gone with something a lot more practical for heavy kitchen work, gave me a few of his recommendations so I have a shopping cart compiled of various things I'll get over time.


----------



## brianshaw

Please share... what does your chef recommend?


----------



## scott livesey

before having knife ground, send more email to Dalstrong and who you bought from.


----------



## brianshaw

scott livesey said:


> before having knife ground, send more email to Dalstrong and who you bought from.


I certainly second that recco!


----------



## TheSaladGuy

brianshaw said:


> Please share... what does your chef recommend?


https://premiumchefknives.com/products/messermeister-oliva-elite-2-piece-chef-knife-parer-set

https://premiumchefknives.com/colle...ermeister-oliva-elite-scalloped-bread-knife-9

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/choice-24-x-18-x-1-3-4-wood-cutting-board/164WCB1824.html


----------



## sal paradise

TheSaladGuy said:


> https://premiumchefknives.com/products/messermeister-oliva-elite-2-piece-chef-knife-parer-set
> 
> https://premiumchefknives.com/colle...ermeister-oliva-elite-scalloped-bread-knife-9
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/choice-24-x-18-x-1-3-4-wood-cutting-board/164WCB1824.html


Aw man, you can do a lot better than that for the money. Some Vic rosewoods would be really comparable at a quarter of the price.

In general, when I'm looking at knives, if I don't see the steel listed in the first 3-5 seconds, I pass. I don't wanna see "premium stainless" or "Germany's finest", or any of that crap. Tell me the steel you use and how hard you heat treat it so I know what to expect from it.

Then I wanna see the geometry. Choil shots, distill taper, etc. and list the height and weight. Don't give a bunch of marketing fluff about where you import your Pakka wood from.

Sorry. /endRant


----------



## Dalstrong Inc

Hi TheSaladGuy,

We were notified of this thread and saddened to hear of your disappointing experience. It honestly disappoints us when we hear of any negative experience, but even more so when it remains unresolved. We truly aim to please every single one of our customers. TheSaladGuy, you noted reaching out to us but did receive a response, and for this, we are truly sorry. We typically respond to EVERY single customer inquirey within 24 hours, and (perhaps biasedly) believe we provide the _best _customer service in the industry. We can only surmise you did not contact us directly via email, our website, or through Amazon's marketplace. If you read the Amazon reviews (there are thousands) you will find many comments about our customer service, this is because we go above and beyond with our customers, dealing with any issues promptly and in a pain-free manner. We stand behind our customers and products with a 120-day money back guarantee (and really beyond this).

Please contact our customer care service team here [email protected], with your order ID number and name (and please do share how you contacted us previously so we can determine why you received no reply, and if there is a record of you contacting us, why it was not responded to. We have a ticket system where every email has to be answered and closed out).

With regards to the issue you submitted an image of, indeed, that is unacceptable. Our sincere apologies. We will certainly address this for you, we encourage you to please to reach out to us. We make thousands of knives, and on occasion, imperfections occur, as is the case with every company. As an aside, our Phantom, Omega, and Shogun Series do not have this style of bolster.

In response to other posters, we appreciate the pointed criticism as it helps us improve, thank you. We strive to improve and deliver the best value and service, and we believe this can only be done by listening to our customers. We do list the steel type, blade dimensions and weight on most items (in the description, and (on Amazon) in the product information area and images), however we will address this further and look to ensure this information is visibly present on all listings right up front.

We truly believe in the quality of our blades, the design and the value they provide. We are in this to build a company that lasts, that improves, always delivers and most importantly, serves the professionals and hobbyists of the culinary world. Contact us anytime [email protected]


----------

